# DIY Wood- Is sassafras safe?



## waterismyfriend (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a little confused about this one,
I've read that it's ok but I'm a little iffy. Anyway, I have a branch soaking, it's dead and dry as a bone still holding off on sticking it in my tank.
Sweetgum, cedar and others have resins in it that are bad for fish (at least I've read that) because they're fragrant woods, what about sassafras? it's a very fragrant wood should I avoid it or is it ok to use? The smell goes away seconds after it's been broken, could it be soaked out? 

Just wanted to see others experiences, thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would try it with some guinea pig fish. It is in a plant family that includes other fragrant plants, and some are toxic to some animals. Many are not toxic. Very hard to predict.

A piece of wood that was removed from the tree and alternately wet and dry several times will have a lot of the toxins removed, and may be safe in an aquarium. I have aged wood by leaving it out in the weather for a year or so. Winter rains, summer sun... I was not so impatient to use that one. I had to buy a tank to suit it!

Side note: I have a relative of the Sassafrass, _Cinnamomum camphora_ in my yard and my dog brings in branches to chew on. Smells really nice! But I would not use fresh wood from that tree in my aquariums.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Please be aware that sassafras root is dried prior to making tea and will keep in sealed contrainers for some time. The dried sap is what desolves in boiling water to carry the flavor, so just drying may not (probably won't) be enough to prevent a good amount of sap from leeching into your tank.

If you really want to try, I would say several cycles of boiling and fully drying could be your best course.

Good luck,
Pat


----------

